# My Close Call When Scouting Spots!!



## BagSeed (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the very close call I just had with LEO when scouting for my spot for this years grow!!!!

Since I am planning to plant a garden somewhere outdoors this year, I took a drive out to a spot I have scouted out on google maps that is about 30 miles from my house. I drove around for about 30 minutes just checking out different farm fields. I finally found one place and i pulled to the back over the hill, parked my truck, and unloaded the 4 wheeler. Pretty much as soon as i got on the 4 wheeler i could tell the area looked too traveled and i saw 2 deer stands with no one in them.  I went down different trails that appeared to have been made by the bull dozer that was parked there and finally came back out of the woods by my truck. I rode around the field once and then i saw another truck pull in with a trailer and 4 wheeler. I had seen some other trucks with trailers in different fields earlier and just thought it was another rider. I rode to the back of the field and came back around and saw he parked pretty far away from me and thought he was just some other rider who was probably just as freaked about me being there. I then rode over to the next field over that i had noticed on the way in and rode around there for a minute and then came back to the first field. As I was pulling in another vehicle pulled in and blocked the back of my trailer and the first truck was in front of mine. The guy that pulled behind me was the land owner and he was VERY mad.They called the sheriff and held me there for tresspassing. Then he called some other people and told them to meet ther sheriff at the corner to show him where we were. Some other truck pulled up with 2 guys in it too.  They said they thought i would just get a ticket if i don't have priors (which i don't) but that still would suck. It took the sherif so long to get there that they just called back and told them not to even come cause they had to go somewhere. I wish I had asked the guy about some places to grow pretending I plan to ride there.  Sorry if this is too long or boring but Im stoned and it was pretty scarry when it was happening. Imagine if it was harvest or transport time!!! I guess it made me a little wiser and smarter about how the little things get you caught.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

its against the law for anyone to hold you anywhere against your will. its called false imprisonment.. if you could have got in your truck and left there would have been nothing they could do but give the cops your tag number.. they commited a crime when they blocked you in and wouldn't let you leave.. when the cops got there you could have pressed charges for false imprisonment.. they still would have charged you with trespassing though. things like that are always good to know..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2009)

Yo Ho BagSeed,
  I got cornered by some yahoo's once that were just bored and looking for a hippy to stomp. When I got off my wheeler, I could've taken an acadamy award for best performance of a total cripple. Had anyone of them hit me they would have been so shined on as to make you feel sorry for them. Sometimes I play a tad slow or stupid, especially to the cops. It's all a cool playground if you look at it that way. Just a big adventure with just the right amount of twists and turns. 
 Us olders look at it like this;
1. If your going to be on stage then you might as well Fred Astaire it.
2. If you can't dance, then sing.
3. Can't sing, then tell a joke.
4. No Joke ?? Then at least look good. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bigb (Jan 5, 2009)

well actually they have this thing called citizens (think thats spelled right)arrest and they can hold u if you are doing somethin illegal and since he was on their property technically they could had shot him and say it was self defense.
be safe


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

i think it depends on what state your in. i know here in ga if they aren't in your house you can't shoot them.. when was the last time or anytime for that matter that you seen or heard of a citizens arrest. i live in a back woods town full of rednecks and i've never seen or heard of one for real.. its still false imprisonment in ga.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a feeling that my false imprisonment cries would have fallen on deaf ears if the cop had shown up. He had the dispatch number on his cell phone and knew like 5 sheriffs names when he was talking to them and telling them who to send. He also knew who owned all the fields and it seems like he knew pretty much everyone within 5 miles from hearing him and his buddies talking, lol...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

oh im not sayin they would have to listen to it but in ga its against the law. if they force you to stay somewhere you don't wanna stay the cops have to pursue it if you press charges. im in no way sayin that you were in a good position and laws can bite you in the arse because they change them to suit their needs. if it wasn't his land what was it to him to hold you there or even stop you. if it wasn't his land he was trespassing to.. sounds like you lucked up either way. i always ride my four wheeler when scouting new spots. if it looks traveled then i don't even waste my time. all it takes is one trail rider or hiker to lose a patch.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if it wasn't his land what was it to him to hold you there or even stop you. if it wasn't his land he was trespassing to..


It was his land though.


----------



## FlyByNight (Jan 6, 2009)

bigb said:
			
		

> well actually they have this thing called citizens (think thats spelled right)arrest and they can hold u if you are doing somethin illegal and since he was on their property technically they could had shot him and say it was self defense.
> be safe



Citizen's Arrest is only applicable to felonies.  I don't believe that trespassing is a felony.  Shooting somebody for trespassing is definitely excessive force.  If you shoot somebody for trespassing, prepare yourself for a bunch of prison time.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2009)

So you were trespassing on someone's property with a 4 wheeler looking for a place to grow??? If I was the land owner I would not have been so nice. Use your head next time.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 6, 2009)

FlyByNight said:
			
		

> Citizen's Arrest is only applicable to felonies. I don't believe that trespassing is a felony. Shooting somebody for trespassing is definitely excessive force. If you shoot somebody for trespassing, prepare yourself for a bunch of prison time.


 
As a local copper used to say; Put a warning shot through the head then one in the air.

Plant a weapon; dead trespasser.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

All good points made I wouldnt be doing any guerrila grows it aint the times for that anymore...


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats what makes it hard to grow outside here.where i live,there are lots of people thats all they do,ride around looking for someones plants to steal.i've heard lots of talk at the local watering hole.i sure wanted to say something,but thought better not to.dang theives.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

What has happened to asking permission first?

I am a landowner that has some nice areas to fish. I have *NEVER* denied a person access to these great fishing holes when they have asked permission. These nice and considerate people are few and far between.

Number of people allowed to continue fishing after being spotted trespassing. *ZERO* 


I think maybe next time I would ask permission to shoot woodchucks or something first. And always clean up your area better than you found it, its not hard to do. This is just my $0.02


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, but I have some compassion for the landowner.  I would venture a guess that if the Sheriff is on "speed dial" and he knows the deputies that he has trespassing problems frequently.  It is just not cool to trespass on someone else's property---and you were on a 4-wheeler looking for a place to grow...


----------



## 420benny (Jan 6, 2009)

If you were on my property, I would have been in your face armed  and angry. Trespassing is taken very seriously around here due to tweakers stealing everything they can. If you can't grow on public land, do it indoors.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah sorry bagseed you would have met godspeeds ugly side. Like pc duck said, why not find a good place to grow, get permission to hunt it or fish it and then put a few out where they wont be found. You just don't drive around on someone's property with a friggin 4 wheeler that you dont have permission to be on in the first place. People don't take that **** lightly. Some people sue landowners if they get hurt on their property, and yes slomo people get shot every day for less. Be careful and use your head for something other than a hat rack.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2009)

And what is all this talk about "redneck's" with guns shooting. I take offense to this because I am a redneck and I wouldn't shoot someone for trespassing. In my neck of the woods, and we are all redneck's here, the annual homicide rate is *0* but outside of my area where the "citidiots" dwell the weekly homicide rate is 4 or more. I think the term "redneck" has definitely gotten a bad name and has been associated with the wrong crowd. Besides I am willing to bet that half the people on this forum are rednecks and love to get stoned.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I have some compassion for the landowner. I would venture a guess that if the Sheriff is on "speed dial" and he knows the deputies that he has trespassing problems frequently. It is just not cool to trespass on someone else's property---and you were on a 4-wheeler looking for a place to grow...


 
I wouldn't like it at all if I was growing a few plants on my own property and was having trespassers all the time......


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2009)

Well not only that but they could have been farmers and bonehead was cruising their fields with his 4 wheeler; they don't like their fields being torn up. Land has become a very hot commodity and people take their property very seriously.


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 6, 2009)

Sign, sign, everywhere a sign, blockin out the scenery, breaking my mind...


----------



## Hick (Jan 8, 2009)

..DO this
DON'T do that
...can't you read the signs?


----------



## 420benny (Jan 8, 2009)

All trespassers will be cheerfully beaten to a pulp!
Is that the sign you need?


----------



## Tater (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol so you got busted for trespassing and that freaked you out.  You are going to need a bigger set to play this game bud.  Try keeping your cool with live plants in your vehicle after you've been pulled over.  Main thing is, stay calm, stay cool, and admit nothing.  Also trespassing is a horrible crime, but only if you get caught.  Nothing wrong with poking around on someone else's land as long as you are respectful and stealthy haha.  When I lived closer to the mountains I used to flyfish a lot of streams and sometimes I needed to cross a farmers field to get there.  Not once have I been denied permission when I asked for it.  Another good piece of advice for scouting is that nobody (here in Alberta anyways) can block or deny access to a natural body of water, except the government.  Also all land around a body of water is considered public land up to the historical highwater mark.  What this means is that if you stay on the shores of rivers and lakes you can go anywhere you want and noone can say anything to you.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> ... trespassing is a horrible crime, but only if you get caught.  Nothing wrong with poking around on someone else's land as long as you are respectful and stealthy haha..... Not once have I been denied permission when I asked for it.



That is a good way of getting hurt.  If you have never been denied way not ask all the time?






			
				Tater said:
			
		

> Another good piece of advice for scouting is that nobody (here in Alberta anyways) can block or deny access to a natural body of water, except the government.  Also all land around a body of water is considered public land up to the historical highwater mark.  What this means is that if you stay on the shores of rivers and lakes you can go anywhere you want and noone can say anything to you.




Down here in the States the private property owner owns the land under the creeks and streams that cross their land. *If* the water is navigable water, then you may boat across it. But if the private property owner wants to they could deny you to anchor or hunt, (since your shotgun pellets would be landing on their property). On the great lakes the state owns the land under the water and they are still in court on the definition of what is high or low water marks are useable. Just $0.02 on something simple, just get permission.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find maps of public land in your state? I tried google but couldn't find any detailed maps.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 8, 2009)

Try a sporting goods store and look for topographical maps. Hikers use them. I have seen them before.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I must say that I really disagree with growing on private property owned buy someone else. You're putting that person in a bad situation if you get caught or if the plants are found. Imagine the newspaper field day if your caught in the act on private property. 

I do take protecting my property fairly seriously because of the local drug problem. If it's not chained down or locked up don't leave it outside. I'm lucky enough to have some property to grow on. I know that's hard to find but if I didn't have that I would plant in the woods.

I have "no trespassing" signs and "beware of dog" signs clearly posted. My dog is a Schutzhund II, an APBT weighing in around 108 lbs. 90% of the time he's a big couch potato baby but he does have the training to protect. (I train dogs as a hobby and for competitive purposes.) If I see someone trespassing I cut him loose, go get a gun(in case they have one and hurt my dog), and call the police. In the state of PA your dog can bite someone with no legal ramifications if they are willfully trespassing and you have signs posted. Because of his training he will only grab an arm and he settles down once people quit squirming so much. I have caught two trespassers this way in the last 8 years, but if you are on my property you climbed over a fence and saw the signs. The local police seemed to be quite amused with this and both people on my property were caught with meth. One had several warrants out for previous break in and enterings. 

I guess what I'm saying is, you better be careful trespassing, especially looking to do something illegal on someone else's property. Be glad it wasn't my property or someone like me. You never know how far someone might go to protect their land and home.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 8, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think it depends on what state your in. i know here in ga if they aren't in your house you can't shoot them.. when was the last time or anytime for that matter that you seen or heard of a citizens arrest. i live in a back woods town full of rednecks and i've never seen or heard of one for real.. its still false imprisonment in ga.



Actually it was just passed in GA.. If a person is on your property and is threatening you you CAN shoot them.... "He tried to run me over with his four-wheeler!!!" .....Bang.

Either way.. the moral of this story is STAY OFF OF OTHER FOLKS LAND!


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 8, 2009)

around here, yeah you might get shot trespassing.  and a heads up to the original poster about 4 wheelers, i have a friend who has quite a bit of property in a pretty populated area (near tampa, fl).  he is CONSTANTLY dealing with atv's running through his property, many times destroying property and definitely scaring away wild game which he does hunt often (he pulls wild boars out probably no less than 1 month and they're still rampant!).  it is vastly better to go on a bicycle for this sorta thing as it draws less attention, you could always have a map and play the looking for a shortcut, sorry, thing, but the atv is outright trespassing "for fun" or whatever and it draws a lot of attention.

not sure what state you live in, but in florida if they are on your property and you get them trespassed there are legal avenues the owner can take and can legally confiscate whatever equipment you brought on his land (ie your truck, trailer and atv if they were all on his land).  maybe your state is different.  also, we're a "castle doctrine state" which means your home is your castle and you can defend it accordingly, and some folks do.  better to be on a state park, and i know most people think they're over run but private property you need to have a good way in and out if it's someones homestead because they'll be there and if they see you call the cops or worse.

anyway, just a heads up bro, good thing you didn't get worse, a lot of farmers might have one or two kids giving them a hard time on atv's then here you come and they take that pent up anger out on you, because to them you're just another one of the atv riders spooking his cattle.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 8, 2009)

Well there was no house on this property, it was purely farm land and apperantly for this guy it was the family hang out spot. I am thinking that areas around power lines might be better because those would be owned by the government I am assuming. Also, there are no state parks within a 2 hour drive from me other than some that are too small.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

If you live in the US the power companies are not owned or ran by the government. More than likely the power companies only have easements to the land.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 8, 2009)

Bagseed I would not recommend growing on other peoples property. The security issues alone are a good enough reason. You can get a state land map from your states department of natural resources(DNR). When growing state land find a place away from established trails with limited access. The less traffic the less likely someone is going to stumble across your grow. I would find a thicket and create a clearing inside it. If you are sloppy it could cost you all your hard work plus more.


Good luck
MCM


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

dank.bud76 said:
			
		

> around here, yeah you might get shot trespassing. and a heads up to the original poster about 4 wheelers, i have a friend who has quite a bit of property in a pretty populated area (near tampa, fl). he is CONSTANTLY dealing with atv's running through his property, many times destroying property and definitely scaring away wild game which he does hunt often (he pulls wild boars out probably no less than 1 month and they're still rampant!). it is vastly better to go on a bicycle for this sorta thing as it draws less attention, you could always have a map and play the looking for a shortcut, sorry, thing, but the atv is outright trespassing "for fun" or whatever and it draws a lot of attention.
> 
> not sure what state you live in, but in florida if they are on your property and you get them trespassed there are legal avenues the owner can take and can legally confiscate whatever equipment you brought on his land (ie your truck, trailer and atv if they were all on his land). maybe your state is different. also, we're a "castle doctrine state" which means your home is your castle and you can defend it accordingly, and some folks do. better to be on a state park, and i know most people think they're over run but private property you need to have a good way in and out if it's someones homestead because they'll be there and if they see you call the cops or worse.
> 
> anyway, just a heads up bro, good thing you didn't get worse, a lot of farmers might have one or two kids giving them a hard time on atv's then here you come and they take that pent up anger out on you, because to them you're just another one of the atv riders spooking his cattle.


 

I too,, live in Florida and have seen these ATV's tearing peoples land up. 1st off if ya gonna grow on someone's property,,,grow on your own property,, or how about a place on a river,,,, on state property. I was born and raised in a State that if ya got caught on someone's land,,, they could and would shoot ya(TEXAS)


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 8, 2009)

in my neighborhood (3 houses none closer than 1/4 mile from each other), the neighbors are welcome on each others property at any time. it's a mutual deal since we are all avid deer hunters, and are into managing our herd. BUT if you don't belong here you get one warning, the next time you NEVER leave.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 9, 2009)

You don't want to be anywhere near a powerline, that property is regularly trimmed and up kept.  There is a reason they run through the middle of the woods but the grass is short for fifteen feat in all directions.

Find some deep woods, wait until after hunting season is over and follow a dear trail into the middle of some thickets, you can then clear out a spot and plant whatever you want. If the bushes are jagged enough no one will go in there outside of hunting season. During hunting season, no land or bushes are thick enough to keep me or my fellow hunters from following a big buck!!! Big bucks beware, I might have used my doe tags already but one of you boys will be steaks and sausage!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe the land owner was growing some pot! If i was the land owner, and saw you 4 wheelin around, and i was growing pot, i probably woulda wanted to bury you somewhere. no offense. Of course, i was growing in my back yard, and i decided that if i did see thieves, i wasnt going to do anything... just let them take it. It's not worth losing, or taking a life over in my opinion. Although, i hate thieves. 

Plus, if i would have taken a life and the cops would have came and seen 20 + plants in my back yard, i would be with some of my fellow friends and family in san quintin right now. 

Again, Is someone stealing your plants worth prison time? To me, thats hells property, and i dont plan on venturing into that land. Just a thought...


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont know, i agree that if someone else had the intent of growing on my land, i would be pretty upset (upset being the nice word of going about things considering i cant cuss on the forum) But again, IS ALL OF THIS LOSING A LIFE OVER?! A METH HEAD GETS ON YOUR PROPERTY, AND YOU KILL HIM!? JUST BECAUSE HE IS THERE?!?!?! (im not refering to the meth head and dog attack, just an example i made up)

I could see a dog, and lethal protection if your seriously feeling threatened, but not just for trespassing. Personally i like to hike for the fun of it and if i stepped on to someone elses land not seeing sign, fences or anything, i wouldn't want to be shot. 

Not to put anyone down, and start arguements, But i think its pretty old fashioned and inhumane.....

You got to think about the brighter things! I HAVE AN ANGER ISSUES SOMETIMES! I BIG ONE! but hurting people is not on my agenda. its KARMA


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I know you said not my case specifically but my land is fenced off and I have "no trespassing" signs, "posted" signs, and "beware of dog" signs everywhere. Some of my property is not fenced in, people can and do whatever they want there. I find beer cans and trash in that area all the time and it really makes me mad, but people don't know it's private property, they just see a dirt road to hide out on. I don't like it but what are you gonna do. But if you ignore my signs and climb over my fence, I will do what I feel necessary to make sure you don't make the same mistake twice. I don't go out of my way to hurt people but there is no reason to climb my fence and be in my property.

For me it's not that I feel threatened, it's that I'm sick and tired of having my property vandalized and people trying to take my things. I have a shed with a quad, a tiller, a nice push mower and a riding tractor. I keep all my tools in there as well. I also have a few vehicles on my property that I don't want anyone touching. I would rather catch someone and call the police then just let it go. I have worked hard for what I have, no one is going to take that away from me. I'm not going to kill someone who is just trying to steal and not posing harm to me, but I certainly will see to it that they are caught in the act and then can explain there actions to the police, me, and my pup.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

pimpdaddycoolz said:
			
		

> .... but hurting people is not on my agenda. its KARMA




I am pretty sure that is it on nobody agenda here to hurt, maim,or cause physical harm to another person.

When you have trespassers stealing in to the 10's of thousands of dollars from your property in scrap and whatnot, a person may get a little ticked off. Then to top it off many trespassers believe that they have a right to be on your land, so they get angry and who knows what they are packing. And this is after going thru a gate with all the signs saying stay out trespassing.

 Many wars have been fought over, when one country trespasses on to another country's land.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 9, 2009)

hahaha i dont know if i said it or not, but i meant WITH THE EXCEPTION OF SIGNS. like, ya know, how i said, If there are signs posted saying KEEP OUT! im gonna keep out! if there's a fence, im not in any way inclined to jump it! and if someone was stealing ten's of thousands of dollars from me, it would be a baseball bat all the way! hahaha i dont think i explained myself correctly.

Im just saying! I live in the San Francisco bay area and im 19 years old. Kids (being my age, older, or younger) carry straps these days. Its not old school where you fight with your fist or a baseball bat (well i do!!!!! :hubba: ). But ya know, My friends would carry guns around for protection. 17 year old kids doin this! Its not a game.... 

But i am saying that if your around here, and you shoot someone on your property for trying to steel MJ, your going down for murder. to me its not worth killing someone or getting caught having this amount of plants because some petty thief decided to help himself. Im just sayin that they will get whats comming to them. And im not argueing with some of you!!! im in the same boat! But i have neighbors close by and if a gun shot goes off theres no time to hide the body hahahaha!!!!!!!! I had a dog too that was a savage. He would have ripped someone apart! unfortunately, i think he was insane, we had him put down. This dog would run head on into the fence and break it and RUN! this was a brandnew fence that my dad and i built! he would break it down. It was an amazing sight. But he was a threat to our neighbors...

Plus i think they have this gun shot locating system in use now.


I dont know how it is in other states, But in california if a robber breaks into your house and gets hurt, he has the right to sue you! hahahaha Isn't that pretty MESSED* (wanting to use another word) UP!


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 9, 2009)

but im just sayin ya know. Around here, if you shoot someone and the cops come, If you have MJ and a GUN on the same property, your going down for something. 


(cant wait to move to humboldt!)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 9, 2009)

Growing on public land is just asking to get your crop stolen or get arrested. Too many people/LEO patrolling it. Bad idea. 

I can't decide if you're very ballsy or ignorant. So, you drove up on someones property and parked and then unloaded a fourwheeler and were just cruising around the woods looking for places to grow? Wow.

It's all about stealth.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 9, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Actually it was just passed in GA.. If a person is on your property and is threatening you you CAN shoot them.... "He tried to run me over with his four-wheeler!!!" .....Bang.
> 
> Either way.. the moral of this story is STAY OFF OF OTHER FOLKS LAND!


 
It's coming right for me...bang


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 9, 2009)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Well there was no house on this property, it was purely farm land and apperantly for this guy it was the family hang out spot. I am thinking that areas around power lines might be better because those would be owned by the government I am assuming. Also, there are no state parks within a 2 hour drive from me other than some that are too small.


 
Dude you're full of good ideas today.

You do realise those powerlines are very regulalry inspected.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 9, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Dude you're full of good ideas today.
> 
> You do realise those powerlines are very regulalry inspected.



lol, I missed that post. 

Wow, man I really think you need to give up on growing outdoors. You're going to get caught.


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2009)

My sign doesn't say  "NO TRESPASSING"...it says "YOU ARE NOW IN RANGE"..:rofl:

I own a mile or two of excellent trout waters and a few acres of decent hunting property. I've never denied anyone that "asked" access.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 9, 2009)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I can't decide if you're very ballsy or ignorant. So, you drove up on someones property and parked and then unloaded a fourwheeler and were just cruising around the woods looking for places to grow? Wow.
> It's all about stealth.


Thats better than parking my truck on someones land and just walking around when they find me. The 4 wheeler was the excuse that got them to let me go. They had theirs out there and began admiring mine and we were just talking and i tried to be as friendly as possibly and he let me go. If i had just been out there wandering through the woods he would have been a lot more suspicious and would definately not have let me go. Also, the powerlines issue. I didn't mean in the area around them. There are 200+ acres of woods on each side and they are in very rural area.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey bagseed..  go scout more deeper... is there a river down there?  maybe one block away from water?   and find better spots like where suns can be reach at the most of time..   its good you have atv.. you can carry babies in your backbag and hit for the ride..    just that you might found bad spots..

keep in your mind about animals too  they like eat cannabis too hehee    I was thinking of camo tomatoes nets like others suggested me..   take it really slow.. I am taking it really slow too..  oh..  if you plan to grow more crops..   find few spots..  maybe 2 to 3 plants per spot.. that way  if its stolen.. u got backups.. and   helicopters might not detect them that much,  they usually catch pots if more than 8 crops is growing together in one spot..   hope my input can help you see the difference?     why not indoor grow?


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 15, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> they usually catch pots if more than 8 crops is growing together in one spot..


So if I have more than 8 in one spot that has a high chance of getting spotted? I'm not really sure how many i need per plot but under 10 probably because that's the state law limit between jail terms according to NORML. I might have more than that per plot for my lowryders though. Still gotta figure out what to do with them.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 15, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Dude you're full of good ideas today.
> 
> You do realise those powerlines are very regulalry inspected.



HAHAH *sigh* 

GROW IN YOUR CLOSET!


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 17, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> HAHAH *sigh*
> 
> GROW IN YOUR CLOSET!


Notice I said in the wood around the power lines. Not under the power lines. Linemen don't just go wandering through acres of forest for no reason.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 17, 2009)

we do when we are looking for good hunting spots..........we call it eminent domain scouting. Find sign of a wall hanger on the right of way, then ask the landowner for permission.......


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 18, 2009)

i stand by the public property.  find a good park, we have some around here that are thousands of acres, one (ocala) is hundereds if not thousands of square miles offroad trucks allowed.  sure it's a drive if youre and hour away but youre allowed to be there and its much easier to claim plausable deniability unless you happen to get busted on the harvest.  private property and youre running a bigger risk in my opinion.  maybe if you knew some area really well, knew a way in and out really well, knew nobody went there from personal knowledge not just one day of looking, then maybe.  but aside from that being on their property is a crime so youre already breaking the law.  if a few plants get stolen, that sucks, if you get arrested, that really sucks.


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 18, 2009)

Well private property is my only option where I live. I just have to choose spots carefully and hope for the best and always be on the lookout.


----------

